

Nest: What's in the 4.3 software update - lordbusiness
https://nest.com/blog/2014/11/04/whats-in-the-4-3-software-update/

======
lordbusiness
My nest paid for itself in the first 8 months of use. The difference in my
utilities was that dramatic. And I was a person who had actually bothered to
set his thermostat and thought I had a decent setup going.

I'm not so interested in the Protect product. I just need a smoke alarm to
wake me up. The rest is just bloat to me. :-)

~~~
richev
We had a thermostat that was just plain confusing to program, plus it was
damned ugly.

I am not sure if the Nest has saved me any money but it looks a lot nicer on
the wall than our old thermostat, and really is nice and easy to use!

I still find myself showing it off when friends come to visit...need to stop
doing that probably. :-)

~~~
jazzdog
That (looks nice and fun) is the only reason I kick around the idea of getting
a Nest. Living in San Diego, there's not much reason for a thermostat. It does
get chilly in the winter, but we use firewood to heat the house. We use the
A/C maybe two weeks a year. But that UI sure looks nice.

------
bhhaskin
The nest is a little pricey, but it is really worth it. My family loves ours.
We are thinking about replacing our smoke detectors with the protect next.

~~~
mikhaill
Just be careful about two things about the Nest protect, which are not obvious
when you first purchase it.

1\. If your house has the 3rd wire running between all the smoke alarms, so if
one detects smoke, they all ring, Protect will not work with that system. It
doesn't have the hook up for the 3rd wire. Nest will tell you to replace all
the smoke detectors with the protect if you want the alarm to go off in the
entire house.

2\. If the Nest does detect smoke, it goes off and there is no way to turn it
off until it thinks the smoke has cleared. Short of climbing up to the ceiling
and ripping it off the power supply it will not turn off. You can't turn off
the alarm via the app or by physically pressing the button.

I was originally very excited by the nest protect, but now not so much.

